# Adobe CC headaches?



## YuengLinger (May 5, 2016)

Despite seeing 38% one-star ratings for Adobe CC through Amazon, I signed up. The bait was $7.99 a month rather than the $9.99 a month going through Adobe directly.

After six weeks, Adobe says no payments have been received on my behalf, yet Amazon has charged me twice. Adobe says Amazon should have charged me for a one time yearly subscription. Adobe has been investigating the issue for four days, leaving me 10 days before my product is shut down.

Adobe can go to my account and see that Amazon has made monthly payments, but they can't adjust things on their end to reflect that.

Amazon says the way to fix the problem is to cancel their subscription, but they can't waive the cancellation fee because that is charged by Adobe.

I have choices here, of course. See how things play out with investigations. Or just cancel and go straight through Adobe, perhaps disputing any charge for the cancellation fee. Or say, screw it, go back to PS CS6 and LR 5.6.

Neither Amazon nor Adobe can give me a time frame for fixing the mess.

This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.


----------



## unfocused (May 5, 2016)

I had a problem awhile back when my credit card number got stolen and had to be changed. It happened to occur near the end of the month and I knew that when Adobe tried to put through the monthly charge it would be rejected. I contacted Adobe and they were very helpful, basically they extended my renewal date until I got the new card. You might see if they will do something like that until it gets straightened out.


----------



## Mikehit (May 5, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.



Surely it is the face of buying a product through an intermediary? It is always a risk no matter what the product/service.


----------



## pwp (May 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.


Quite aside from any viewpoint on the Adobe subscription model, when you deal directly with Adobe, it couldn't be a smoother process. 
What sucks is the unenviable mess you're in. 

-pw


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2016)

Hi Mikehit. 
I don't think it is unreasonable to expect an intermediary to be able to provide a product or service smoothly, after all I'd wager most of us buy just about everything from penny chews to new houses from an intermediary rather than the manufacturer! 
It may however be the penalty from Adobe for buying their subscription service from an intermediary!  Tin hat donned, cover taken from the inevitable fall out from this statement. ;D ;D ;D......

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.
> ...


----------



## YuengLinger (May 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.
> ...



I guess I was naïve to think that Amazon, a cloud computing pioneer, an e-commerece leader for 20 years, efficiently handling millions of Prime streaming accounts and other software subscriptions would be able to handle processing payments for Adobe. :

I'll definitely post an update with the resolution, but it is pretty aggravating to see companies with great reputations get so tangled up, not have more flexibility. 

Again, the crux is that Amazon was offering a monthly payment, but Adobe was expecting a one-time payment for the entire year.

I do believe those who say going directly through Adobe is working for them, and I'm guessing that once Amazon realizes they can't fix things, I'll get a full refund, credit if there is a cancellation fee, and then go through Adobe--at the regular price rather than the promo price offered by Amazon.

But it is time consuming and a reminder that the subscription model has enough moving parts to be a pita compared to just installing from DVD.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.


It has been faultless from Day One, dealing directly with Adobe, for me...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2016)

There are some very specific requirements for purchasing the monthly plan thru Amazon. You must create and use a new Adobe ID. If you link to a existing Adobe ID, they will expect a full payment. This is spelled out clearly enough that I could see it.

Contact adobe and cancel. If you have received no service, they should refund you, but it sounds like you have been using it. If they can't refund you, charge back on your credit card.

Your issue sounds like the ID thing.

"*Account Linking*

Subscribers to this product will be required to link a new Adobe ID through Amazon.com after purchase. 
Current Adobe.com subscribers will not be able to link existing Adobe IDs through Amazon and will need to set up new Adobe.com IDs if they wish to subscribe through Amazon."


----------



## YuengLinger (May 6, 2016)

Hi, Spokane, thanks for reading my grumblings carefully.

I went back to check, and my original Adobe ID, which was for my first installation of CS5 several years ago, was not the email I used for CC. This is the fist time I've tried CC, and I used an email that is relatively new.

So, though I did not catch the warning you've quoted, I don't believe it applied in any event, as this was my first ever subscription.

Also, Adobe is not collecting payments, so it is Amazon that will issue a refund, hopefully. They are universally regarded as about the easiest to deal with, but they won't issue a refund until some higher department investigates further. I certainly don't mind paying $7.99 x 2 for the month and a half I've used the product, but I will not (willingly) pay a cancelation fee if my product shuts down and Amazon is still collecting!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Hi, Spokane, thanks for reading my grumblings carefully.
> 
> I went back to check, and my original Adobe ID, which was for my first installation of CS5 several years ago, was not the email I used for CC. This is the fist time I've tried CC, and I used an email that is relatively new.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, if it does not work, a refund is due, hopefully a full one. Amazon has always taken care of my issues, the one time they messed up, they not only refunded me, but gave me a credit for my trouble.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 6, 2016)

Resolved. Amazon is going to cancel and then refund the $39.95 early termination fee when it is charged at the end of this month.

The agent admitted that many customers are being affected right now, and he was frustrated that Adobe can see payments being made but can't adjust my account to show a monthly plan instead of a yearly plan.

Somebody must have the license numbers of the yearly and monthly payment plans mixed up.

So I have a week to decide whether to go through Adobe or fall back on CS6. More than likely, as you and many others, including several local friends, have no problems, I'll give it another try.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 7, 2016)

For anyone remotely interested in what is apparently a common annoyance with CC through Amazon, here is the official explanation from Amazon:


"Adobe has identified an issue with their platform that is resulting in this messaging being shown to the customer. They are working on a technical fix for this and have no yet provided an estimate as to how long they expect the issue to remain. We will continue to update this ticket with information from them on the time line for their fix. We have confirmed with them at this point that these customers will not lose access to their products, it is only a visual issue." 

So you start working and get a message you have zero days left..."it is only a visual issue."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> For anyone remotely interested in what is apparently a common annoyance with CC through Amazon, here is the official explanation from Amazon:
> 
> 
> "Adobe has identified an issue with their platform that is resulting in this messaging being shown to the customer. They are working on a technical fix for this and have no yet provided an estimate as to how long they expect the issue to remain. We will continue to update this ticket with information from them on the time line for their fix. We have confirmed with them at this point that these customers will not lose access to their products, it is only a visual issue."
> ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 9, 2016)

Unfortunate what's happening to you.
I'm straight with Adobe so no management issues.
What frustrates me is the different pricing and that once you sign up you can't avail of the cheaper prices available as part of promotions.
This is unfair to existing customers. 
eg: Flickr have a discount but I can't avail of it until my subscription runs out.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 9, 2016)

Have nothing than trouble with Adobe CC's subscription system. 

Right now waiting for third week to have them accept the 1 year codes I bought from B&H... Getting an "invalid code" reply every time I copy them in. Adobe has so far 4 times promised a follow-up within 24-48 hrs - however, not even once have I heard anything from their "help desk" so far... :'(

They have previously cut me completely out of service for a lengthy time with the software saying I had not paid while their system showed I had paid for several months in advance.

Really despise Adobe's faulty license model. Incredible they do not just manually solve these kinds of problems. How difficult can it be for Adobe to manually input my two codes and add 24 months to my existing subscription?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 9, 2016)

pwp said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face of the subscription model. One word comes to mind, sucks.
> ...



Sadly, this is not always the case.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> What frustrates me is the different pricing and that once you sign up you can't avail of the cheaper prices available as part of promotions.



Isn't that true of most things, whether purchased outright or licensed continually? 

Some vendors may allow you to claim a sale price within some short time frame of buying a product, but many more will not.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > What frustrates me is the different pricing and that once you sign up you can't avail of the cheaper prices available as part of promotions.
> ...



That isn't true for many of the Adobe CC offers. All the recent offerings have allowed you to 'add' them to your current license, several posters here have bought multiple special offers and applied them to their accounts and are effectively paid up for several years, at today's discounted prices.

I myself bought a 12 subscription from B&H that was on special offer, it was applied to my account and I was paid up for 14 months.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ... All the recent offerings have allowed you to 'add' them to your current license, several posters here have bought multiple special offers and applied them to their accounts and are effectively paid up for several years, at today's discounted prices...



Well, not quite. At least not in my experience. I'm a full subscription user (all the programs). I received a free 12 month subscription to the Photo offer with 7DII. I contacted Abobe to see if they would credit all or at least some of the value of the free subscription against my much more expensive full subscription. I wasn't expecting a full credit, but thought maybe they would at least give me a month free or $5 off for a year. 

Nope. Their "solution" was for me to cancel my Creative Cloud subscription and then take the free Photo subscription. Not much of a solution if you need InDesign, Dreamweaver or other programs. 

So, basically, I have a 12 month Photo subscription that I can't use and can't get any credit for. Not a big deal, but certainly "all" the recent offerings do not allow you to add to an existing license.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2016)

unfocused said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ... All the recent offerings have allowed you to 'add' them to your current license, several posters here have bought multiple special offers and applied them to their accounts and are effectively paid up for several years, at today's discounted prices...
> ...



Yes

The extension is going to be limited to the same version, so if you have Adobe CC photography package, then it can be extended with another license for the same version. You cannot use the dollar value of package "A" to extend package "B".

I've extended my photography version twice with the annual prepaid license for the photographer version.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 14, 2016)

My problem with Adobe CC lately has been one of lens profiles disappearing. I have the Canon profiles for my lenses loaded into my camera so I assume lens corrections are made in camera for those?

However, my Tamron lens is no longer visible (and many Canon Lenses) in the lens profiles in Lightroom. There is no automatic selection either. Lightroom doesn't even recognise the brand of lens on my camera.

All this could be my fault and maybe I clicked something I should not have clicked somewhere down the line.

I have downloaded the lens profile downloader from Adobe, but that is no help to me at all. My Tamron lens is not listed. It used to be in Lightroom.

_*I like the subscription model because even I can afford it.*_

I'll probably have to get on the horn with Adobe to straighten this out. My first year with the subscription was paid by myself. This second year was free with my 5D Mark III purchase through Adorama.


----------



## Otara (Jun 14, 2016)

The in-camera lens profiles are entirely different from the ones you get in lightroom. The first are done by Canon, and will only show up in 'DPP' the canon photo program, the others are in lightroom and are supplied by Adobe.

Most adobe ones only show up in lightroom if you're using RAW, are you using Jpeg instead maybe?


----------



## awair (Jun 14, 2016)

I took the Photography sub via Amazon after my full CC package expired.

I was able to add this to my existing Adobe ID. Amazon charged me monthly.

Everything worked fine until the subscription ended, when my perpetual licence of CS6 also stopped working. This was installed and activated before the CC subscription, was still working after the sub ended, and then just quit randomly.

A full uninstall of all CC & CS6 apps was required.

My intention is to never purchase another subscription from Adobe, regardless of the discount. I don't like activation, and even less subscriptions. I've paid for all my software, but it's only the honest customers that get inconvenienced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> My problem with Adobe CC lately has been one of lens profiles disappearing. I have the Canon profiles for my lenses loaded into my camera so I assume lens corrections are made in camera for those?
> 
> However, my Tamron lens is no longer visible (and many Canon Lenses) in the lens profiles in Lightroom. There is no automatic selection either. Lightroom doesn't even recognise the brand of lens on my camera.
> 
> ...



In camera corrections are only made for jpegs, not raws. I don't know which Tamron lens you have, but there are dozens in Lightroom CC


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Have nothing than trouble with Adobe CC's subscription system.
> 
> Right now waiting for third week to have them accept the 1 year codes I bought from B&H... Getting an "invalid code" reply every time I copy them in. Adobe has so far 4 times promised a follow-up within 24-48 hrs - however, not even once have I heard anything from their "help desk" so far... :'(
> 
> ...



Hmmm. June 17 now. For over a month Adobe has again and again and again promised a solution within 24-48 hours. Not even once - not a single time ever - has Adobe followed up in any way whatsoever over all these weeks.

I can still not redeem the codes I bought. 

Very upsetting... I am especially upset that Adobe does not follow up in any way whatever in spite of promising to do so. So far Adobe has broken their promise to me 5 times when it came to following up with a mail from their support team.

Adobe's so-called "service" and "support" is simply appalling. Adobe lies to their customers - and does not stop doing so even when its pointed out to them. 

Adobe's subscription system is severely broken and nothing less than a nightmare to work with. In addition to the above - unresolved issue for weeks now - I have previously had to suffer being cut off from any access to Lightroom and Photoshop for days and days even if Adobe acknowledged that I had already paid for my subscription! Top that up with faulty error messaging from time to time on my screen that I "have not paid and my subscription will expire in 5 days" I can safely say that I have never ever had any software that gave me so much frustration and waste of time as since I changed to Adobe subscription licensing model. And that even if I have chosen to pay in advance for a year or two at a time to simply avoid dealing with the payments too often.

In my last conversation with Adobe "support" I was given lots of "sorry", "we understand", "not our way of doing business", "this time we will come back to you urgently" etc. etc. 

To me this sound like more Adobe lies. True to form Adobe has not sent anything for the last 48 hours.  Will wait until tomorrow before talking to support again. But the conclusion seems almost foregone. I will have to see Adobe follow up before I believe any of this. 

My experience reflects everything that makes subscription software a dangerous route to go down for customers - including being denied access to software you actually already have paid for. Just happy it only involves my hobby.

:'(


----------



## zim (Jun 17, 2016)

Maiaibing, Capture One Pro + Affinity Photo

If you're on Apple you can do that now if like me you're on MS I'm waiting on the MS version of AP until then I'm using a PS clone which is actually rather good although the interface looks a little old.

Life is too short

Regards


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2016)

zim said:


> Maiaibing, Capture One Pro + Affinity Photo
> 
> If you're on Apple you can do that now if like me you're on MS I'm waiting on the MS version of AP until then I'm using a PS clone which is actually rather good although the interface looks a little old.
> 
> ...



You are right. But I belong to the PC crowd. Some mistakes cling to you...


----------



## zim (Jun 17, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing, Capture One Pro + Affinity Photo
> ...



I'm with the PC crowd too Maiaibing. On a business level I've had dreadful experience with Adobe so on a hobby/personal level I wouldn't give them the time of day. The only solution is to go elsewhere it really is a pointless fight.


----------



## CincyTriGuy (Jul 25, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> But it is time consuming and a reminder that the subscription model has enough moving parts to be a pita compared to just installing from DVD.



YMMV. For me the subscription model - for any app - is LESS of a PITA than installing from DVD. I have a lot of different devices and I change them frequently. And none have DVD drives. I love the convenience of being able to download installers for my apps when I get to a new machine instead of having to deal with DVD's.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 25, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Have nothing than trouble with Adobe CC's subscription system.
> ...



So ıts July 25 today. Weeks have turned ınto months now. Adobe stıll has no solutıon to gettıng my paıd subscrıptıon workıng. 

In spıte of almost ten specıfıc promısses for follow-up from Adobe support not once - as ın not even a sıngle tıme - has Adobe come back to me to follow-up.

Adobe has my money but I have nothıng to show for ıt... Welcome to subscrıptıon-land.


----------



## Sunnystate (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello to all, have not read the posts, but decided to add my impressions after unavoidable switching to CC that, I am ashamed of ;-)

Since the switch my four year old Imac startup time extended to close to 5 min (where are the times when Microsoft and Mac were competing to shorten start up times and they were about 20 sec each?) Yes I know I need a solid state hard drive, but it will come with next computer replacement. 
It is obvious that there are very often unexplained network activities while using PS CC especially when batch processing, transferring large amounts of files from other storage devices or cameras etc. 
Just over all creepy feelings of somebody's hands being deepened in my computer and loosing precious time waiting for Adobe to do they routine check ups and controls.
I know what the usual corporate defenders will say... we need tinfoil huts, but just wonder how many others feel the same way I do, and do you really don't care for the extra computing time waiting for Adobe to satisfy it's thirst for information about us?
Thanks.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm firmly in the camp of perpetual licence, I will not rent. I don't rent my tv; my fridge; my bed....why should I rent my software? I'm at a stage where virtually all my editing is done in the raw processor. The obvious areas where ACR is inadequate and Photoshop is necessary are 'heavy retouching' and 'compositing.' Retouching in Raw processors is getting better with each iteration so hopefully soon it may be adequate for all bar those at the professional retoucher level (I don't do any compositing). Once this level is reached for me, and I accept we all have different target levels, I won't need Photoshop.....divorce after 12 years! I could then edit in a perpetual licence version of Lightroom (I can also dream as I expect this to go to subscription eventually) but I would be very surprised if 'Capture One' went purely subscription - a lot of their business will come from disaffected Photoshop users being forced onto the subscription model.
Apologies for any glaring inconsistencies, it was a quick post.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 25, 2016)

Subscriptions are all nice and well for those of you earning something from your photography.

However, for me, I could get busy and not pick up a camera for two years. Or more. Has happened. What then? Do I keep paying just to be able to open my LR catalog just to be able to view the pictures of my kids I took in the past? Do I have to export everything as DNG and re-catalog everything elsewhere? Their's not a good solution. I'm not going to keep paying to get to see pictures I already have, so that leaves a switch to another system the only reasonable alternative were LR to become subscription-only.

I'll go to CaptureOne, or maybe something open source like DarkTable or, God forbid, RawTherapee.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2016)

Here we go again. I expect this thread will be populated with all the same old complaints.

Microsoft is moving to a subscription model. OnOne is going to a subscription model (which costs more than Adobe). Subscription models seem to be the way most software is moving. All the complaining in the world isn't going to change that.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi unfocused. 
I couldn't agree more, all the complaining won't work, the only way to influence corporate business is with cold hard cash, if you (generalisation not specifically you) don't like subscription stop paying and go perpetual licence or open source freeware whatever, just stop moaning in the wrong place. This thread is about someone who was willing to go subscription, bought a long term offer and can't get it because of inadequacies in the system and a lack of respect from the supplier who seems to have all the right words written on the prompt card, "yes sir / madam we will get back to you promptly with a solution" hangs up laughing like a drain, "another one fell for the crap we been told to give em!"
Hi maiaibing. 
Just a thought, did you pay with a credit card, if so it might be time to call them and go down the services not provided avenue and get your money back then call customer disservices and tell them where to shove it! 
Heres hoping that one way or another you can get a resolution that is satisfactory to your needs. 

Cheers, Graham. 



unfocused said:


> Here we go again. I expect this thread will be populated with all the same old complaints.
> 
> Microsoft is moving to a subscription model. OnOne is going to a subscription model (which costs more than Adobe). Subscription models seem to be the way most software is moving. All the complaining in the world isn't going to change that.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 26, 2016)

Have you tried emailing the CEO of whichever country you are in?
If you do this, be polite...no threats or ranting, just clear facts and a request for his/her help in resolving the issue perhaps briefly stating how it affects you. Brevity is important.
This works, always for me at least. No attachments or it will be binned unopened.
After that it is recovery via the credit card company, then you will need to attach all your correspondence as evidence.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> ...This thread is about someone who was willing to go subscription, bought a long term offer and can't get it because of inadequacies in the system and a lack of respect from the supplier who seems to have all the right words written on the prompt card, "yes sir / madam we will get back to you promptly with a solution" hangs up laughing like a drain, "another one fell for the crap we been told to give em!"



My mistake and an apology. I looked at this too quickly and thought this was a new thread and not an update to the old thread. My comments were directed at today's comments by others that were simply repeats of the complaints about subscription models. I absolutely agree with your point.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 25, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



August 25. I have for >200$ subscription and Adobe has still done nothing - zero. To help me. 

I have by now been in contact with Adobe Support an astonishing 16 times (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) without being help. Instead I have 15 times been promised follow-up/being contacted/having my problem solved within either 24 or 48 hours.

Yes - 15 times Adobe lied to me (so far). And did nothing - at all ever - to correct the fact that I have bought two year's of Adobe CC subscriptions that do not work...

I have the full documentation of my voyage and will try to unload it to a major US news paper. There are some real "gems" from Adobe "support" in there. Let me just pass one by you for entertainment: A couple of weeks ago a Adobe support person warned me not to follow up on the support case because "When you do that we reset your case" (I have this in writing). No answer to what to do when Adobe did not follow up as promissed... Oh, and the time they changed my case number but never told me, so the case was lost for a while. And then there was the time they locked me out of my account - for "testing" - of course without telling me. And the other time they closed my case because I got another 12 month code and told me I had no use for the two non-working codes anyway since: Hey! - you have a working subscription now! (yes, they actually wrote that too...). And, and, and...

You get the picture. A sorid story of how Adobe's subscription software may leave you in the dark for months without end.

Worst software "service" I have ever come across - no competition.


----------

